# Some shots of hornet



## carlos58 (Jul 12, 2011)

hello everyone
Hornet






















you've already seen this


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 12, 2011)

Cool series , do like the last one , looks like it is ready to attack you...
-
Cool shots , shoot well, Joe


----------



## Miladymimi (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice captures,  The first and last are my favorites.     [shiver]  They are mean looking even close up.


----------

